# Passport/travel while awaiting Carte de séjour?



## Moving2France (1 mo ago)

Hi 

I have applied for a long-term work visa for France and I have been issued with the entry visa (for 3 months) on the basis I will then apply to the local prefecture for the carte de séjour within 3 months of entry to France.

My new French employee will require me to travel within Europe for training when I first start work with them.

When I apply for the carte de séjour, will they keep hold of my passport (and thus prevent me from travelling in Europe)?

Also, how long on average does it take for the carte de séjour take to process? My visa is only valid for 3 months so I am worried it will expire before the carte de séjour arrives. I am sure I read some stories previously of the carte de séjour taking many months to arrive....!

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't believe they hold your passport while you apply for the carte de séjour - since you're applying for a separate carte de séjour and not just some sort of validation of the visa in your passport. 

How long it takes to process and receive the carte de séjour depends on what kind of carte de séjour you are applying for - and given that yours is "sponsored" by your employer, the process should be relatively quick - it can also depend on what sort of working relationship your employer has with the local prefecture. Assuming you aren't the first non-EU foreigner your employer has hired, your employer should be aware of any issues regarding your travel while your carte de séjour is in process. OTOH, travel between Schengen countries often requires little or no paperwork or document verification at all - depending on your mode of travel.


----------

